# perimeter spray



## martyshel (Jul 19, 2007)

Demon


----------



## DONRILEY (Jun 17, 2008)

I just bought a gollon of Ortho Home Defense. Don't know if it works yet. If any one has tried it or knows the effectiveness of it's ingredients I would be interested.


----------



## steve771 (Jul 5, 2007)

I use Demon WP. Cheap & effective!


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

DONRILEY said:


> I just bought a gollon of Ortho Home Defense. Don't know if it works yet. If any one has tried it or knows the effectiveness of it's ingredients I would be interested.



Ortho Home Defense Max is Bifenthrin, works quite well. use according to label.


----------

